# Help Me With My Riddle PLZ



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

Just for abit of fun, i cant work them all out, ive got 3 but stuck on 4 more.

theres 7 dwa animals that have "glasses" can you name them please 


Monocled Cobra - Naja kaouthia
spectacled caiman - Caiman crocodilus
spectacled Bear - Tremarctos ornatus


----------



## Razorscale (Feb 22, 2010)

Spectacled Cobra- Naja Naja
All that comes to mind for me at the moment.


----------



## Jibber (Oct 13, 2011)

anyone got any more 

its really been bugging me


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Razorscale said:


> Spectacled Cobra- Naja Naja
> All that comes to mind for me at the moment.


 Spectacled caiman???


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

Read the first post chop


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

Owzy said:


> Read the first post chop


Ha early morning. Couldn't beleave no one had thought of that one :blush:


----------



## Owzy (Jan 19, 2009)

I think that's fair enough... 6am.

I can't think of anymore.

Let us know if you get the answers


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

spectacled leaf monkey


----------



## L&M (Feb 8, 2011)

The _Spectacled_ Porpoise (Phocoena dioptrica)
Spectacled Owl


----------



## ChopChop (Mar 18, 2011)

L&M said:


> The _Spectacled_ Porpoise (Phocoena dioptrica)
> Spectacled Owl


There not on the DWA list tho are they? Or do they not have to be on the list?


----------



## L&M (Feb 8, 2011)

Should have read that bit first:whistling2:


----------



## berbers (May 29, 2010)

sorry - couldnt resist!!


----------

